# installazione su 486

## d3fr4g

Ciao a tutti,

devo recuperare un vecchio ibm 486dx2 con 8mb di ram , 550mb di hard disk, una scheda video cirrus da 1mb....il problema e' che la macchina ha solo un floppy e non si puo' installare il lettore cd....

Si puo' riuscire ad installare gentoo su una macchina del genere?

E come? Non ho trovato immagini floppy sui mirrors gentoo...

Grazie a tutti!

Daniele

----------

## max_1975

Io ho installato Gentoo (Stage 3 + GRP) su un pentium 90MHz con 64 Mb di ram...solo per la compilazione del kernel ho impiegato diverse ore...

Secondo me per quella macchina dovresti orientarti su distribuzioni più leggere...e scordarti magari di XFree 4.*

----------

## d3fr4g

 *max_1975 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me per quella macchina dovresti orientarti su distribuzioni più leggere...e scordarti magari di XFree 4.*

 

Infatti non speravo di installare xfree..! Magari il kernel con solo il necessario e gcc pero'....non so cosa faro' alla fine...forse usero' qualcosa tipo muLinux...!

Grazie!

----------

## pinguinoferoce

http://tiny.seul.org/en/

basata su slackware 4.0 

la uso su un 486 e gira divinamente

----------

## solka

Io ho installato gentoo su un pentium 200 mmx con 32mb di ram dallo stage 1. Certo, imparagonabile ad un 486, però il metodo è lo stesso. Non puoi comunque pensare di far compilare tutto al povero 486, quindi utilizzi distcc con altri computer. Se parti dallo stage 3 è ancora piu' semplice, perchè il carico di compilazione è ancora minore. Io per quanto riguarda il kernel l'ho compilato su un'altra macchina e poi l'ho trasferito sul pentium, però ovviamente non devono esserci moduli da caricare [io l'ho configurato senza la possibilità di caricarne].

Per l'installazione non da cd c'è quella diskless, ti consiglio di leggere questo doc:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml#doc_chap5
> 
> 

 

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Samos87

Io sul mio 486 50 Mhz, 2 Gb Hd, 12 Mega di Ram ho installato una Slackware 9.1 ... Gira perfettamente, tempo medio per una compilazione del kernel: 10-12 ore  :Shocked:   :Wink: 

Ciao  :Cool: 

----------

## shev

Ti consiglio la lettura di questo topic, è molto simile al tuo e da diversi consigli su linux e 486

----------

## silian87

Al limite ti converrebbe rubacchiare momentaneamente un lettore cd per l'installazione, e con un floppy d'avvio usare una distro leggera ma da cd. Visto che hai un po' di spazio, tanto meglio sfruttarlo. Sognati Xfree pero'.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me una debian ci gira egregiamente. Una gentoo su quella macchina la trovo una soluzione non molto praticabile.

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

io uso correntemente una decina di macchine di quello stampo, magari con più ram. le ho messe assieme in cluster openMosix, e mi ci diverto parecchio!

funzionano perfettamente, ma la compilazione è tremenda. se vuooi un kernel monolitico (che ti consiglio, per questo caso) puoi fare un cross-compiling. 

il sistema base di debian è sui 60-80 Mb. 

dovrebbe girare bene.

saluti 

DaVe!

----------

## d3fr4g

Grazie a tutti,

vedro' quale delle soluzioni da voi proposte sara' la migliore!

Il fatto e' che mi dispiacerebbe buttarlo via, e' una macchina che per programmare e divertirsi un po' va ancora bene...

Per chi mi ha suggerito di installare un lettore cd: NON POSSO! Il bios non lo supporta e in ogni caso i cavi usati sono diversi dagli ide attuali (piu' piccoli, non so quanti pin).....!! Devastante!

Vi faro' sapere...!

----------

## d3fr4g

Sto installando in questo momento tiny linux, ma ogni tanto mi da "bus error" ed errori nell'installazione dei pacchetti....seriamo bene...

Inoltre ho dovuto settare 100mb di swap altrimenti non partiva neanche il setup. Spero che riesca a terminare l'installazione....teoricamente i miei 8mb di ram dovrebbero bastare per un installazione minima senza x...

----------

## pinguinoferoce

dovevi usare quickroot.gz

e non root.gz

auguri ......(a me funge molto bene)

----------

## paolo

Io ho una slack 7.1 su 486dx2-66 con 8mega e ci gira  :Smile: 

CirrusLogic gd5428 1mega  :Very Happy: 

Bisogna limare parecchie cose ma l'ho usata un po' come firewall/router e non faceva una piega.

C'ho anche messo un mud e non ne ha risentito.

D'altra parte è il  primo pc dove ho messo Linux (Slack 3.0 della WalnutCreek nel 1994 credo).

Peccato non trovo mai il tempo di metterci gentoo (facendo compilare sulle altre macchine con distcc).

P.

----------

## d3fr4g

Aggiornamento: alla fine l'altro giorno preso da rabbia e isteria ho spento il 486 e sono andato a farmi un giro...! Non funzionava....non ha neanche terminato l'installazione, si è piantato verso il quarto floppy....ho riavviato e dopo un fortissimo "BEEEEEEP" dallo speaker di sistema è comparsa sul monitor la scritta "1962".....!!

Riproverò con quickroot.gz come suggerito da pinguinoferoce....

X paolo: ma la slack 7.1 l'hai installata da cd o da floppy? Sul tuo il cd lo puoi mettere?

----------

## randomaze

 *d3fr4g wrote:*   

> Sto installando in questo momento tiny linux, ma ogni tanto mi da "bus error" ed errori nell'installazione dei pacchetti....seriamo bene...
> 
> 

 

bus error non mi sembra un bel messaggio.

Hai considerato la possibilità di smontare l'HD e fare l'installazione su un'altro PC?

Controlla attentamente l'hardware e il chispset del 486, il kernel ha un pò di voci per i bug dei vecchi chipset.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> teoricamente i miei 8mb di ram dovrebbero bastare per un installazione minima senza x...

 

Nel '96 bastavano anche per X  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dancy

hai provato trinux????   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Dancy wrote:*   

> hai provato trinux????  

 

Io ribadisco di usare una debian

----------

## paolo

 *d3fr4g wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> X paolo: ma la slack 7.1 l'hai installata da cd o da floppy? Sul tuo il cd lo puoi mettere?

 

Il pc è già dotato di un fantastico SONY CDU31a (strasupportato dal kernel) che va alla fantastica velocità 2x  :Very Happy: 

Si, l''ho fatta dal cd l'installazione della Slack.

P.

----------

## [Dozer]

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Io ho una slack 7.1 su 486dx2-66 con 8mega e ci gira 
> 
> CirrusLogic gd5428 1mega 

 

stessa macchina, 20Mb ram ed un comodo CDROM 8x, 2 HD 340+500 Mb ma...

...

Controller Promise 4030VL per i due dischi (la vecchia sk madre genoa non ha il controller onboard), mentre il CDROM va sulla sk audio.

Qualcuno, chi ce l'ha, ha avuto problemi con quel controller?

Sto pensano anch'io di rimettere in pista quel vecchio polmone a nuovi fasti e glorie opensource. Oppure solo per sperimentare.

D o z e r

----------

## d3fr4g

Non riesco a far andare quickroot.gz, ho provato con dd sotto linux e con rawrite su win ma non c'e' verso, pare che sia corrotto il file sul server di tiny linux (l'ho scaricato piu' volte, sia con mozilla che con wget)....anche se mi sembra strano...

Non so se provare ad installare Debian o tentare con qualche altra mini distribuzione...il fatto e' che le mini distribuzioni sono fatte per girare solo in ram, e quelle poche che si installano su hd sono router/firewall che servono solo a quello....io vorrei avere almeno la bash, ssh, gcc, lynx e nano o vi....

Cerchero' info su come installare Debian via rete partendo da floppy, mi sembra che su internet ce ne siano parecchie.

Grazie a tutti e al prossimo aggiornamento!

----------

## randomaze

 *d3fr4g wrote:*   

> Non riesco a far andare quickroot.gz, ho provato con dd sotto linux e con rawrite su win ma non c'e' verso, pare che sia corrotto il file sul server di tiny linux (l'ho scaricato piu' volte, sia con mozilla che con wget)....anche se mi sembra strano...
> 
> 

 

hai controllato l'md5?

Hai considerato che potrebbe essere che il drive del 486 é andato?

Considera che, per fare il boot del kernel,, potresti farcela direttamente da HD con LOADLIN (ma il floppy ti servirebbe per la root...)

----------

## d3fr4g

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai controllato l'md5?
> 
> Hai considerato che potrebbe essere che il drive del 486 é andato?
> ...

 

L'md5 non posso farlo, tiny linux viene distribuito in file .zip senza md5.

Il drive del 486 funziona, visto che con i floppy del dos e i primi di tiny linux funziona bene....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora provo a vedere cosa mi offre la debian...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *d3fr4g wrote:*   

> Ora provo a vedere cosa mi offre la debian...

 

Scuramente di piu' che tiny linux. E poi va proprio ovunque debian, io l'ho installata su una sparc station 10 a 20MHz e gira egregiamente.

----------

## d3fr4g

Ok sono riuscito a far andare la quickroot.gz di tiny linux ma la storia non cambia molto, inizialmente funziona ma arrivati al 4 floppy si pianta come prima.

Ho scaricato i floppy di avvio e root di debian ma NON FUNZIONANO! Lo avevo intuito dal fatto che all'inizio premendo F1 ti dice che devi avere almeno 12mb di ram + swap per installarlo ma ho tentato comunque....e ovviamente non ci sono riuscito: Kernel panic: unexpected error while loading root o qualcosa di simile....

Sto cominciando a stancarmi...!!!

Oltretutto dice che la versione per sistemi con poca memoria non esiste più....e io come faccio??!! 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *d3fr4g wrote:*   

> Ho scaricato i floppy di avvio e root di debian ma NON FUNZIONANO! Lo avevo intuito dal fatto che all'inizio premendo F1 ti dice che devi avere almeno 12mb di ram + swap per installarlo ma ho tentato comunque....e ovviamente non ci sono riuscito: Kernel panic: unexpected error while loading root o qualcosa di simile....
> 
> Sto cominciando a stancarmi...!!

 

Cerca bene sul sito di debian ci sono i dischetti debian low memory e solo con quelli riesci ad installare.

----------

## d3fr4g

Ho cercato e non solo sul sito di Debian....non esiste più. Ho trovato guide all'installazione su sistemi con poca memoria e tutte hanno link alla lowmem.bin che non esiste più....

Sapete se si possono trovare da qualche parte vecchie distribuzioni linux?

O magari qualcuno di voi ha il lowmem.bin della debian?

Grazie a tutti lo stesso..!

----------

## MyZelF

ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian-archive/dists/Debian-2.0/main/disks-i386/current

----------

## randomaze

 *d3fr4g wrote:*   

> Sapete se si possono trovare da qualche parte vecchie distribuzioni linux?
> 
> O magari qualcuno di voi ha il lowmem.bin della debian?
> 
> 

 

Di dove sei? Io a casa (milano) dovrei sicuramente la Slack 3.0 (!), una collezione di RH e (credo) la debian 2.2.

E' tutto su CD ma (la slack si, le altre non so...) dovrebbero contenere anche le immagini.

Se mi ricordo questa sera controllo....

----------

## d3fr4g

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di dove sei? Io a casa (milano) dovrei sicuramente la Slack 3.0 (!), una collezione di RH e (credo) la debian 2.2.
> 
> E' tutto su CD ma (la slack si, le altre non so...) dovrebbero contenere anche le immagini.
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio ma sono di Genova!  :Laughing: 

In ogni caso ho trovato su ibiblio una sezione historical che contiene alcune distribuzioni molto vecchie (slack fino alla 3.9, debian 2.0, red hat 4.0...).

Ora non ricordo il link ma domani lo posto.

Grazie a tutti vi faccio sapere presto....!

----------

## d3fr4g

Fatto!

Sono riuscito ad installare Debian 2.0!!

Ora ho un problema, devo installare i pacchetti aggiuntivi con dselect, scaricandoli da internet. Solo che devo sapere quale directory di ftp.debian.org dare a dselect.....non riesco a trovare la directory che contiene i pacchetti .deb ....

Qualcuno di voi usa dselect? Come faccio a fargli scaricare i pacchetti?

Scusate l'OT ma preferisco chiedere a voi che a qualche forum di debian....!

Grazie!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *d3fr4g wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi usa dselect? Come faccio a fargli scaricare i pacchetti?
> 
> Scusate l'OT ma preferisco chiedere a voi che a qualche forum di debian....!
> 
> Grazie!

 

Qua pero' si va troppo in OT non voglio che questo post si trasformi in un aiuto per debian non e' il caso. Se vuoi veni su azzurra che ti do una mano (se posso) ma ti chiedo di non continuare qua questa discussione altrimenti blocchero' questo thread.

----------

## d3fr4g

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qua pero' si va troppo in OT non voglio che questo post si trasformi in un aiuto per debian non e' il caso. Se vuoi veni su azzurra che ti do una mano (se posso) ma ti chiedo di non continuare qua questa discussione altrimenti blocchero' questo thread.

 

Ok messaggio ricevuto!

----------

